# First Timers Bodybuilding Show for 2011



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

After the sell out success of this years Herts and Beds Open First timers Championships we are proud to announce that this years show will be bigger and better, in a bigger venue with more classes and better prizes.

Our sponsors Multipower and Applied Nutrition will be providing supplement prizes for the winners and once again the trophies will be supplied by mini me sculptures. We are very excited to announce for the first time there will be a First Timers Class for womens physique, and a First Timers class for womens figure, something that has been lacking in British Bodybuilding for a very long time. So if you are looking to do your first show in 2011, whatever class your in, the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships on July 16th is the one for you. In addition we will be incorperating an Open Mr Class for anyone who has competed before and for the class winners to battle it out for the Overall.

For posters and further information private message contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

is it a natty show ?

also whats the date and location (scotland? england? etc) ?

Cheers


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

That sounds fantastic Trev!!

Will pop by the gym in the next week or so to pick up posters for the Gym where I train.

Lou


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

The show will be held at the Grove Theatre, Grove Park, Court Drive, Dunstable, LU5 4GP, Its an amazing venue with ample parking and there will be an after party in the function room straight after the show.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Posters as will be appearing at a Gym near you!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championship 2010 Winner


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships 2010 Ladies Figure Winner Christine Nanton


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Junior Winners from the 2010 Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships

1st Chris Cordara-Soanes

2nd James Harrison

3rd Shaun Etherden


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

In addition supplement prizes will kindly be supplied to the top 3 of each class by Only Supplements


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Trophies for the Mens Classes at the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Bodybuilding Championships. Introducing for the first time the Conditioning Medal Of Honour, a custom made award made for us by Mini Me Sculptures to commend the best conditioned athlete of the day, we all appreciate how much determination it takes to get in great condition, but bear in mind folks this is a seperate award, this is a bodybuilding show and entrants will be judged on the best combination of Symmetry, Condition, Aesthetics and Mass in no particular order.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone, we are now into 2011 and if you are doing the show or prepping someone, its time to get the ball rolling, we have already had a few entries so I know its going to be a good show. Its a big opportunity for you first timers to make your mark so if you need an entry form or any further details please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

colloseum said:


> Trophies for the Mens Classes at the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Bodybuilding Championships. Introducing for the first time the Conditioning Medal Of Honour, a custom made award made for us by Mini Me Sculptures to commend the best conditioned athlete of the day, we all appreciate how much determination it takes to get in great condition, but bear in mind folks this is a seperate award, this is a bodybuilding show and entrants will be judged on the best combination of Symmetry, Condition, Aesthetics and Mass in no particular order.


thats a real nice trophy

one day imma compete


----------



## Stack man (Jan 7, 2011)

I was at that show. What an amazing event. Good classes good competitors. The 1st timers was amazing and was an amazing out come too. The guy that won the prize for best posing was awesome gave me the shivers the way he posed. Have you got a picture of him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there any pics of the first timers over 5'8?


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Have just been to see the Grove Theatre in Dunstable where the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships will be held and I have to say as a seasoned competitor the venue is amazing, ideal for a bodybuilding event! Ample parking, great stage, great lighting and a proper theatre seating arrangement. So if there is a group of you coming along, then why not book early, secure a box and get the best view in the house? Ring the Grove Theatre Dunstable on 01582 602080 for further details.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

In addition I can confirm that Pyramid Nutrition will be having a trade stand at the show and so wil be there giving out samples and supplying supplement prizes with some of their sponsored athletes.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

18 weeks to go to Britains premier independant dedicated first timers and novice competition. If you are thinking of entering your first show you need to be thinking about starting your prep if you have not started already, we already have plenty of entry forms in, so I am very excited about this years show, last years show produced some great beginner physiques and i am sure this years standard will be even better! For entry forms contact me at [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Great news tickets are now on sale for the Herts and Beds First Timers bodybuilding Championships from the Grove theatre, by phone on 01582 602080 or online if you go to http://www.grovetheatre.co.uk/whats-on/ and slelect July 16th Bodybuilding championships, all tickets are £15 and are available in the stalls, upper circle and boxes of 10 seats on a first come first served basis, so to ensure you get the best seat in the house please book early!


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

‎14 weeks to the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Bodybuilding Championships!

Britains premier independant dedicated first timers competition!

For information on tickets please contact the Grove Theatre Dunstable by phone on 01582 602080 or online if you go to http://www..grovetheatre.co.uk/whats-on and slelect July 16th Bodybuilding c...hampionships.

For Entry Forms contact Dunstable Sports Nutrition Centre on 01582 600969

And for any advice on contest prep you can contact me [email protected]


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Only 9 weeks to go this Saturday to the Herts and Beds Open First Timers Bodybuilding Championships!

Britains premier independant dedicated first timers competition!

Sponsored prizes for the top three in every class from the Colloseum Gym, Only Supplements, Applied Nutrition, Pyramid Supplements, Multipower, this show is lining up to give away the best prizes of ANY amateur competition in the country!

For information on tickets please contact the Grove Theatre Dunstable by phone on 01582 602080 or online if you go to http://www..grovetheatre.co.uk/whats-on and slelect July 16th Bodybuilding championships.

For Entry Forms contact Dunstable Sports Nutrition Centre on 01582 600969 or [email protected]

And for any advice on contest prep you can contact me [email protected]


----------



## peterg (May 17, 2011)

Hi im looking to enter the show and im 21..can i enter the juniors?..thanks peter


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Peter,

You can enter the Junior class of the show so long as you are 21 or under on the day.


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Just 2 weeks on saturday til the 2nd Annual Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships!

Colloseum Gym are proud to sponsor and support British Bodybuildings No 1 dedicated beginners contest.

It looks to be a sell out, with some competitors coming out of top gyms from all over the country.

Be sure to book your seat @ http://purchase.tickets.com/buy/TicketPurchase?agency=GROVETHEATRE&organ_val=25018&perfcode=0D7939&perfsubcode=2011

See the best of Britains Rising Stars battle it out to see who is the future of British Bodybuilding!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you plugging this on MT mate?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

colloseum said:


> Just 2 weeks on saturday til the 2nd Annual Herts and Beds Open First Timers Championships!
> 
> Colloseum Gym are proud to sponsor and support British Bodybuildings No 1 dedicated beginners contest.
> 
> ...


Hi. I sent a registration form in to you in May and you confirmed receipt of it but I haven't had a conifrmation letter etc and been trying to email the colloseum gym email address and haven't had a response from that either? Panicking a bit now! Is there another email address or contact number?

Thanks!


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hi. I sent a registration form in to you in May and you confirmed receipt of it but I haven't had a conifrmation letter etc and been trying to email the colloseum gym email address and haven't had a response from that either? Panicking a bit now! Is there another email address or contact number?
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't recieved confirmation for the show either yet, guess I'll just turn up and hope for the best


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

toughgoing said:


> I haven't recieved confirmation for the show either yet, guess I'll just turn up and hope for the best


I spoke to the show organisers and everythings ok with entries etc. Sounds like it's gonna be a good show though, and they really put me at ease about things as I've been panicking like mad!

Good luck anyway!


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

hi thanks for that  i shall see you there tomorrow ... ill be in a hot pink bikini and shoes so say hi. Really really nervous


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

well, that was interesting. Not sure I'll do it again though, still it was an experience. Finished up last :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

toughgoing said:


> hi thanks for that  i shall see you there tomorrow ... ill be in a hot pink bikini and shoes so say hi. Really really nervous


Hia! Didn't check back on here after Friday morning so didn't see your post.

It was an experience, so glad I've done it though and has spurred me on to do another comp, hopefully Nabba in May, so here's to some tough training over next few months! What about you-you still not fancy going through it all again?

Ps, well enjoyed eating rubbish this weekend!!!


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

well good luck with nabba  I've put a couple of pics up from the show in my albumn with u in them if u want to have a look. I think I might look at doing a natural show later in the year xx (and i'm still on the junk food binge lol )


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great pics! Can't believe it was this time last week, seems ages ago now. Good luck with next show! I'm still pigging out but only until tomorrow, then clean diet starts again. xxx


----------

